# 20L concept tank



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

So I had an idea and decided to document it. 


I swapped a 10 gallon for a 20 gallon long during the dollar per gallon sale at Petco and I stripped the framing of it and cleaned off all the silicone. 











I wanted to create a tank with a long dimension that would fit well above a steel cabinet I have in my room. I contemplated the design because this was going to be viewable from both sides. 

The idea I figured was to suspend a structure and conserve the entire floor space while also providing surface area for planting and climbing. The hardscapeing materials I decided to use were tree fern panels, ~1" tree fern cubes, manzanita branches, and gorilla glue.









I roughed out the arrangement of the manzanita to twist and interlock with each other while still keeping to the tanks restrictions. I used news paper to keep the spacing in between and bundled up the bunch to stay. 









I then fit the bundle in the tank and rough cut the branches to fit within the tank including the tree fern panel ends. 


















I started on one side and glued down the branches. I flipped the entire thing over and repeated the step. 










































Once the overall structure was stable, I used tree fern cubes to build up and reinforce the ends. There are plenty of gaps and hides in between the cubes for whatever inhabitant I chose later on.

























I placed an order for some broms and moss and got that planted a few days after. 

























I plan on making the 20L a sliding front conversion with 2 mini blower fans to go across the viewing panes with an egg crate false bottom layered with Turface and leaf litter. I'm also debating on mounting a few of those seed or nut pods in between the branches and letting moss cover them. That would provide an ideal refuge or even a deposit site. I want to display the few orchids and ferns I have in here as well so the lighting will likely be T5HO unit or an LED set up.

There is no final plant list yet but I do know I have my options with the variety of light exposure areas.

It currently sits in my 125 while it gets light and daily misting for the moss growth. I'll continue to update as soon as I get some more work done.


----------



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

Im looking forward to seeing this completed very cool idea I really like it.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Agreed, hurry up and get it done lol! Im trying to finish up two 10 verts for my Imitator pairs i just got yesterday..


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Heres the only good image I got before my camera ran out of batteries. -_-"

It is currently still growing out and I have yet to finish gathering supplies for the tank. I'm currently on the hunt for a light fixture and some leaf litter. I also have some ideas churning for circulation.

Sorry for the slow updates! Work has me swamped.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That's looking great!

I'm cooking up something similar.


----------



## Rasmus (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks very promising, keep on with the updates!


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

Very cool idea! I can't wait to see this one finished


----------



## arichee49 (Nov 6, 2012)

What type of wood is that? Looking good


----------



## packwolf (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice job, I like it so far. How will you light it? Side lamp?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. 

The wood is manzanita with patches of bark still on it. Really good wood for wet environments.

I plan to use a 30" t5 HO double bulb fixture for this tank. I was looking at doing leds but for the price, t5 takes the win. I also plan to mask the center with screen so it stays relatively dimmer than the ends with the broms. (A little trick I learned from Dillion) Hopefully the broms color up and stay happy while the orchids and ferns stay nice and cool.

You guys are encouraging me to get this tank done!


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Picked up a dual T5 HO fixture for $65 and fine tuned the test fit of the hard scape to the tank. Just waiting to get more parts to complete the sliding door and false bottom. Some pictures to keep you busy until that happens.


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very, Very cool.

Are you going to put any frogs in it?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

spyder 1.0 said:


> Very, Very cool.
> 
> Are you going to put any frogs in it?


I've been doing a lot of reading and benadictas seem to fit the bill. With 9 broms in the tank, the 20L floor space of leaf litter and over hanging shadowy areas, they might take to it well. That won't be for a while though.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I love this concept.....stealing it


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Very cool concept! Man there are some talented people here. Glad I joined this site.


----------



## Brom (Jun 23, 2012)

> Picked up a dual T5 HO fixture for $65 and fine tuned the test fit of the hard scape to the tank.


Where'd you get the light from? I have a viv with the same width and depth of yours, and payed nearly as much for a light, but mine doesn't fit as well as yours, nor does it look like it gives off as much light... Oh well, c'est la vie, I suppose.


----------



## RigorMortis (Nov 19, 2012)

looking good, can't wait to see finished product.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!




frogparty said:


> I love this concept.....stealing it


Steal away! Just remember to give me a little credit. 



Brom said:


> Where'd you get the light from? I have a viv with the same width and depth of yours, and payed nearly as much for a light, but mine doesn't fit as well as yours, nor does it look like it gives off as much light... Oh well, c'est la vie, I suppose.


I picked it up off craigslist. Its the 30" Coralife brand of dual T5 fixtures. Reviews aren't the greatest but I got it at a steal and it still works.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

This would be a rad tank for a tree python!!
Very original Don, thinking outside the box! Or is it inside the box?


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

That is a great idea! 
GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

frogparty said:


> I love this concept.....stealing it


Umm, will also be stealing this idea in the future if I get a chance! This is starting to look too cool not to  Can't wait to see it when it's finished!


----------



## TheFabricator (Dec 8, 2012)

Neat, this idea would actually work great for a chameleon cage as well. Great job!


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Another small update to this tank. Finally got the front installed with the sliding doors. Total conversion cost was well under $40. Now to do a little external work and fill the false bottom in. New light bulbs are in order and so are some plants.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Of course.. whats an update without photos!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Very cool concept! Looks absolutely great! Nicely thought out and executed! Looking forward to the completed look!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

sorry about the small images!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Looking good!... now take my holographic fairy idea and stick some phones under the lid with clear screens dropping down, and/or put em in caves and make it look like fairies are buzzing around the branches.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...erie-flys-through-cave-viv-proof-concept.html


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

So I finally got the false bottom in and the tank sides and bottom coated with Plastidip.









I chose hydroton, 1" foam, Turface, and then leaf litter for my setup.

I also have an airline tube running under to the hydroton. Then end is tapered and faces the bottom to hopefully collect more water. 

Sliding glass door conversion and the painted sides.









FTS











































I still have to make the air circulation system and fill it with plants. Can't forget to fly proof the tank. Luckily the Newport orchid show is coming around so its time to spend some money!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

WeeNe858 said:


>


Beautiful setup! Nicely done! Definitely a concept worth repeating by many...especially for vivs that can be seen from both sides! Thanks for sharing!

-Chris


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for all of the compliments! This tank is a culmination all of the knowledge I've collected from being on this board....

...and orchids too! I stopped by Andy's Orchids at the Newport Harbor Orchid Expo and picked up a pre-order. I also got my hands on two cuttings from Devin that went into this tank as well.

Here's side A 

















B. ovalifolium









B. lasiochilum









M. sernae









Barbosella handroi









Gastrochilus japonicus (from previous purchase)


Still need to get a moss mix on the branches and get some vines going. There's also an air circulation system in the works. Its all coming together though.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

very nice! I'm guessing you're leaving the bottom 100% leaf litter?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

That is looking amazing....Excellent work.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah. Im gonna change the top layer to magnolia and leave the bottom crumpled oak. Thanks guys.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Fantastic idea, I really want to incorporate it into my next viv. How did you get the wood all the same length?


----------



## hawks66 (Aug 7, 2012)

Super Jealous. how did you strip the backets off the 20L? just brute force?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Fantastica said:


> Fantastic idea, I really want to incorporate it into my next viv. How did you get the wood all the same length?


I positioned them how I thought was best and trimmed the ends until they fit within the confines. 



hawks66 said:


> Super Jealous. how did you strip the backets off the 20L? just brute force?


pretty much... HULK SMASH!!

I was surprised at how easy the rim came off. It took me all but 7 minutes and the other 12 hours was for the silicone. (not really 12 hours)





As an update.. I'm looking for a bigger tank to accommodate this set up. I also have all the parts for a fan unit but its still on the backburner due to a business venture. Hopefully things take off so I can show you guys a real update.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

How sturdy was the tank once you removed the frame? I want to use a 20L as a vertical tank, and I'd like to remove the bottom frame and take the pieces to frame the small ends of the tank while leaving on the top frame. I'm thinking of using a fogger to keep the humidity high at the bottom while directing misters to water twig epiphytes at the top. I'm just worried about the stability of the tank.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

theroc1217 said:


> How sturdy was the tank once you removed the frame? I want to use a 20L as a vertical tank, and I'd like to remove the bottom frame and take the pieces to frame the small ends of the tank while leaving on the top frame. I'm thinking of using a fogger to keep the humidity high at the bottom while directing misters to water twig epiphytes at the top. I'm just worried about the stability of the tank.


If you just put a 1" vent you will get great humidity. 

Vivaria is ART! - YouTube

This is the tank...


----------

